# What are you currently reading?



## coccoapuff (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,

I just started reading (and I'm almost halfway through) "In the Realm of Hungry Ghosts" by Gabor Mate. So far it's been a great book. 

I heard him being interviewed on the radio and I thought the book might be more metaphysical but so far it's been case studies and science.  Really good science and case studies however. I like the way he talks about addiction, its not all nature.  He demonstrates that nurture has a role also and WE CAN CHANGE. It's difficult but we all have the potential, whether we're 12 or 65, we can be different.

I feel silly writing this but I believe it.

Take care,

Cocco


----------



## Banned (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm reading _The Feeling Good Handbook_ by Dr. David Burns.  It's good for personal growth, and if you want to effect change in your life.

The other book I just finished is _Still Alice_, the story of a woman diagnosed with Alzheimers in her 50s.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 26, 2009)

Great topic Coccoapuff!

I am reading for a second time Groovitude: A Get Fuzzy Treasury  

Daniel got me into the Get Fuzzy comics, they are halarious!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 26, 2009)

Just finished:


The Road to Dallas
Current:


Build Your Own Database Driven Website using PHP and MySQL
PHP, MySQL, and Apache
Zodiac
The Mindful Way Through Depression
Feeling Good Together (David Burns for Couples)
Solace
I like to read a bit here and a bit there.


----------



## Jackie (Oct 26, 2009)

The Wild Side of Town by Chris Barnes

Minds Without Boundaries by Stuart Holroyd

AND a instruction manual for my new vacuum


----------



## Daniel (Oct 28, 2009)

Currently reading: _The Albert Ellis Reader 
_
What I am NOT reading:

1950s Suburban Book Club on Flickr


----------



## Andy (Oct 28, 2009)

lol Are you sure you don't want to read up on how you could possibly be hunted Daniel? Might give you a heads up on what to avoid or depending on whether you want to be hunted, of course.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm reading,

I know why the caged bird sings, by Maya Angelou.

and

Invisible Girls by Dr. Patti Feuereisen **I would suggest this book to anyone who has been raped or knows someone who has.


----------

